# Porky ate a whole salt & pepper shrimp!



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

LOL I tell you this Porky guy, I step away to go to the rest room and came back seeing him all happy joy joy munching on some food. I was like, what the heck boy, who feed you food? hahaha It turn out he somehow manage to reach onto the coffee table and grab himself a whole salt & pepper fried shrimp!!! He know he was in trouble so he did a quick chow down and ate the who shrimp! Head, skin, tail...

Gosh...do you think he will be OK? or do we have to take the poor brat to ER?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

He'll be okay. He is too cute. I wouldn't think a shrimp to hurt him....tail and all.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Cute little devil!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I think that little Pork Chop will be fine! All should "come out in the end!"


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone! Porky poop was normal today so I think he is good to go!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So the next dog will be named Shrimp? I think he'll be fine too...what a stinker!!!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

LOL Lydia! yup yup thank you for the wonderful suggestion!

boy = ShrimpBoy
girl = ShirmpPie

hahaha!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

LaCie just loves shrimp!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Porky boy you are just to cute:wub: I'm glad everything fine, I didn't know dogs could eat shrimp. Good to know
Yes when you get another fluff ShrimpPie would be cute:wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi Vinh,

Glad all is well with the little one.

I didn't remember that you had a second fluff. When did you get her? And how old is she?

Glad life is now good and no more heart aches:chili:




.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes, we rescued Emmie from her foster Mom around 12/7/14. Her age is unknown because her background is somewhat very sad, but our Vet thinks she's between 5-6yrs old. As we know, her story is that someone threw her over the fence of a pet rescue center somewhere in northern California. The rescue center took her in and care for her, and at the time due to her temperament they didn't think she would be candidate for adoption. Thankfully a lady who work at the rescue center took her in and gave her a nice warm home but due to her busy work schedules, she often had to leave Emmie home by herself for 10-15hrs, and taking care of Emmie was starting to be difficult to manage so she posted here looking for someone who is willing to adopt her. We went to visit her around December just before we made our road trip to New Orleans, and we took her with us.  She has grown up to us and Pork Chop, and has adapted very well. Our house just got a bit more warmer with Emmie, and Pork Chop loves the idea of having a sister to play with.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Awe sweet story. Thank you for saving her. Pork Chop will be a great brother to Emmie. So happy your family grew...more to love


----------

